# Where can I find replacement fenders in stainless, or good chrome?



## DJ Bill (Nov 19, 2013)

I am looking to replace the rotted fenders on my Swingbike...I have never seen actual Swingbike fenders being sold anywhere, so I think I am stuck with modifying some fenders from something else to fit. I also need fenders for a couple of rider Stingrays. If I can't find replacements I think I have enough fender left to repair and rechrome but I have a feeling that will be too pricey for my budget, and then I won't want to let anyone ride it. 

Are there aftermarket STAINLESS fenders out there that fit the musclebikes?

If not, can you recommend a specific seller/ brand of replacement fender. I don't want chrome that is as poor as what my OCC Stingray came with, as I doubt it would hold up after a couple of derustings. I do know I can buy Ebay fenders, but if it s a fender someone else already steelwooled the rust off I can't tell from most of the Ebay pics. I see NOS fenders with rust, and supposedly used fenders that look new in the pics, so I don't trust the pictures. I'd rather get something I KNOW is new. From what I have seen Pete's HYPErformance doesn not have any fenders anymore, and I don't know what Memory lane has..Had I known I was getting the Swinger I would have looked more when I was there.


----------



## ilikebikes1 (Dec 16, 2013)

Wald, they make pretty nice stuff, not stainless or even great chrome, but its nice chrome that will last forever as long as you take care of it.


----------

